# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Hielspoor

## spetter17

Hoe kan men best hielspoor behandelen.Heb al veel advies had van men huisdokter maar tot nu toe zonder gevolg.Hartelijk dank .

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo spetter,

Wat heb je al allemaal geprobeerd?
Hier staat een artikel over Hielspoor/Calcaneusspoor/Spina calcanei waarin meer te lezen valt.
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## carla1951

ook mijn man had jarenlang deze klachten ...er is volgens orthopedist geen medicatie voor ...enkel fysiotherapie helpt en het dragen van steunzolen.

Nadat hij 15 behandelingen heeft gehad en steunzolen heeft laten aanmeten is hij van de klachten af, nu in de zomermaanden laat hij die zolen voor wat het is ..maar de klachten steken de kop weer op

----------

